# Check out this new lure from Live Target



## SMDave (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Apparently Live Target dropped some new lures which were just debuted at ICAST 2015. The one that caught my eye the most was the Hollow Body Sunfish. Pre-selling on TW currently for $12.99, which I think is a steal considering that it's essentially a floating swimbait with Live Target's rep for quality. 

Anyways, check out the vid! Can't even imagine the kind of strikes you'd get on this lure... The bass at my local pond feed almost exclusively on bluegills and pumpkinseeds, so suffice to say, I'm about to order one in the Natural Blue Pumpkinseed and/or the Natural Olive Bluegill soon :LOL2: 

[youtube]RX-ENg0dZTk[/youtube]

Pre-order and color selections: https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/LIVETARGET_Sunfish_Hollow_Body/descpage-LTSUNHB.html


----------



## KMixson (Jul 18, 2015)

That is my kind of lure. I like for my lure to imitate what the fish are used to eating.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 18, 2015)

Dave, my local BPS here in Orlando, FL has these lures.
Maybe not the same brand name, but the same soft body type.
I have been holding off getting one due to the cost of just one,
plus, nothing that I have seen so far shows the lure swimming in
the upright natural position. Is it supposed to be just fished flat like an
injured fish ? or fished vertical like a swimming normal fish.

I guess I just like my frogs best LOL - but am willing to experiment.


----------



## SMDave (Jul 18, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> I have been holding off getting one due to the cost of just one,
> plus, nothing that I have seen so far shows the lure swimming in
> the upright natural position. Is it supposed to be just fished flat like an
> injured fish ?



Johnny, thanks for the heads up. Any idea what that lure that you're referring to is called?

It's my understanding that this lure is supposed to be fished on its side as a topwater. The idea is to imitate an injured sunny or one that has been chased on top of lily pads, etc. Pretty much a frog/rodent lure with a sunfish's profile. There are tons of bluegill swimbaits on the market already that are designed to swim upright in a natural manner, but I don't think I've come across a comparable lure so I'm really intrigued to say the least!


----------

